# Grips for a RIA 206



## Clerk (Oct 31, 2016)

Hello to all,

I finally had a chance to test fire my RIA model 206 revolver. I gave it a good cleaning and oiling before heading to the range and found out some things. Using the factory provided wood grips and bought a Tyler T grip for it which fits great on the front strap I still found out with great surprise that during shooting my right hand web got cut and was bleeding with out me noticing.

OK got my hands washed and a band aid I shot a few more rounds and called it a day.

Now I'm looking for an alternative set of grips. I've read on other forums that Pachmayer and Hogue makes rubber style grips for the Colt D frames. Has anyone tried either one of these and did they fit OK?

Thank you for any replies.

Clerk


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I have Pachmayr rubber grips on my M.1917 S&W, but I had to modify them to suit my style of shooting.
I ground off the rubber all along the back surface of the grips, in order to expose the pistol's steel backstrap.
Of course, I re-shaped the cross-section of the grips to make it an oval again, rather than flat.

The Pachmayr grips I'm using do not have finger grooves in the frontstrap.
If there had been finger grooves, I would have ground them off too.

In this one case, the rubber grips do their job well.
Normally, I would not use rubber grips, particularly on a revolver.
Rubber grips tend to amplify the felt-recoil effect, and can even cause the revolver to twist in the shooter's hand.

The solution to your "cut and bleeding" problem might be simpler than buying a new set of grips.
First, make sure that the T-Grip is attached very tightly and very solidly.
I suggest that you then might try gripping the pistol much more tightly, leaving only your trigger finger free to move. (This technique is called "isolating" your trigger finger.)
The "cut and bleeding" you experienced might be the result of gripping the gun too loosely, thereby allowing it to hit, maybe even twist, and abrade your hand while it was recoiling.

A "soft" grip makes recoil worse, and hurts the hand.
A strong, tight grip transfers the recoil to your arms, where it is easily absorbed.


----------



## Clerk (Oct 31, 2016)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> I have Pachmayr rubber grips on my M.1917 S&W, but I had to modify them to suit my style of shooting.
> I ground off the rubber all along the back surface of the grips, in order to expose the pistol's steel backstrap.
> Of course, I re-shaped the cross-section of the grips to make it an oval again, rather than flat.
> 
> ...


Steve M1911A!,

You might be right cuz I admit my hand is small and with the grips and the Tyler installed it felt hard. I haven't shot pistol in a long time because I got into bench rest shooting much more. Now that California is in-acting all sort of laws I'm getting back into revolvers. I ordered a Pachmayer grip that should work and will try that once I get it installed. The extra cheapie plastic synthetic version I'll pass.

Clerk


----------



## Clerk (Oct 31, 2016)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> I have Pachmayr rubber grips on my M.1917 S&W, but I had to modify them to suit my style of shooting.
> I ground off the rubber all along the back surface of the grips, in order to expose the pistol's steel backstrap.
> Of course, I re-shaped the cross-section of the grips to make it an oval again, rather than flat.
> 
> ...


Steve M1911A1,

I decided to change my grips to a Pachmayr version and although it doesn't fit perfectly it greatly adds to the shooting comfort. There is a small gap in the front of the grip but when I take a hold it closes anyway. Problem solved.

Clerk


----------

